# ANKARA | Sky Gardens | 41 fl | U/C



## jackal26 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Sky Gardens

Ankara, Turkey *






Türkiye’nin İlk Sıfır Enerji Gökdeleni | Gökyüzü Bahçeleri







www.gokyuzubahceleri.com





*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 41 fl


----------

